

Ask PG/HN: Plings in titles ... - RiderOfGiraffes

I've had a vague impression for a time that something like this has been happening, but now I've seen it for definite and for real.  I submitted an item - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2127187 - putting plings in the title, and yet when I checked the submission, the plings had gone.<p>Then I edited the title, and the plings turned up.<p>Can someone cast any light on the processes here?  Are the permitted characters in titles different in initial submissions as opposed to edits?  If so, is this deliberate?<p>Thanks.  I await answers with interest.
======
tdoggette
For anyone else wondering, a pling is a bang, or an exclamation mark.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Ah - thank you. Sometimes it's easy to forget that terms one uses commonly are
not, in fact, common.

------
allenbrunson
I can vaguely remember this being referred to once before. I'm pretty sure
it's just one of many things pg is doing to prevent people from
sensationalizing submission titles. Another is a fairly short character limit.

